# New Image of the Burnett Monster!!!



## Whew! It's a Big One

I came across this picture through a string of text messages. This Trout has definately caused a fervor among the locals. It has been mentioned on Mickey Eastman's radio station, Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine, The Baytown Sun and here at 2CoolFishing.com. It is definately a good one and the biggest I have heard of for 2008. But who is this Chad Trousdale? A new local hot shot ready for some tournament action or just one lucky local, out fishing with a buddy. Regardless, he has reinvigorated the pursuit of the much sought after cold water monsters of Trinity Bay. Good Luck To All


----------



## HonkyFin

Just my .02 ,, thats a stubby looking 30 " trout,,,10 lbs ??
maybe just a funky camera angle.


----------



## KylesKenner2

Really does look like Burnet.
Speaking of Burnet, a genteman came into Academy last night looking for a new rod for his new curado. He works tug boats in that area. As we were talking I mentioned the trip that Baymaster18 and I took on Thursday. 
He asked me if I ate the fish we caught that day. He said it is reported that the fish in Burnet has a mercury level equaling that of a thermometer. I told him I am still standing so far. 
It seemed as though he didin't know to much about fishing because I caught him with a spinning rod for his baitcaster.


----------



## Gofish2day

*Picture ?*

Something does not look right about the trout in that picture?


----------



## pelochas

gofish2day said:


> Something does not look right about the trout in that picture?


yeah, its not me holding that pig...anywaz nice pig on pic.


----------



## Old River Rat

I went to school with him back in the day at BH. That sure is a nice fish...Hmmm..... I didn't even know he fished!! Sure wish it was mine.


----------



## Chris9681

Pretty good photoshop, but not the best Ive ever seen????


----------



## FTAC03

Definetely a photoshop!


----------



## Dcrawford

Not even a good photoshop.


----------



## scubaru

He normally goes by Jimmy Neutron when he has his hair all did up.

Kyle, the folks who live in Lakewood right there on Burnett don't even eat those fish!


----------



## KylesKenner2

OH! So that would explain the glowing urine. LOL
When I got home from working at Academy last night, my wife said i was glowing. That also explained why all the street lights went off.
Most likely won't fish there for keepers anytime soon. I'll just catch a cold snap and go lunkering.


----------



## captgrif

Picture and paragraph are a croc...how can a fish caught so recently be talked about it a magazine that comes out once a month? A "local hot shot"??? who set the hook on one fish...whatever...


----------



## Gofish2day

*Photo*

The other thing I see wrong is be got out of the boat in the winter time. Maybe the boat broke down and he is wading for help????


----------



## TMan

How is he holding the fish, i dont see his hands.


----------



## TMan

Guess he could have his hand in her gill.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18

That trout really dosent look like a 30 but i could be the camera angle but it is a nice sold trout looks like close to the channel on the san jacinto bay side.


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Give the kid his dues*

:sheepy:That is a definite doctored pic. I don't understand why Chad is getting bashed. He lives in Mont Belview and that picture in the Sun was taken by the Sun to my knowledge. At least the posted pic looked a little scan savy, he does hold the trout correctly for the photo.

I'm jealous and wish I could reach a 10 pounder before I check out. I guess after looking at nothing but ads in the TIDE of a Shearwater of 80K things might look out of reach for the regular JOE, but it's possible for anyone to hang the lifetime fish. If Chad had the guts to turn in a fake photo if that's the case and if proven I would think different. I tend to take people for thier word mostly because they would be the liar and me the listener. It's a shame that technology of photo shops would fake a photo for what. Normally if your caught you might be real lonely on the water.

I've seen cheating first hand in a few tournaments both salt and fresh, but mostly *small bragging right* tournaments. I quit them after a few words.

Next time I would take it frozen to at least mauburgers and show it and measure it where no doubt is in the equation. Proof has become necessary these days and that shows how many fisherman demand pictures. The cleaning table used to be good enough. Now would you doubt Mickey E catching over 100 trout at 8 pounds? Him and Plagg said it happened this morning on the air. I know them both and they are straight shooters and confident as hell.


----------



## cokemanjimbo

I'm new guys, but I thought I would tell you what I see. I do some amateur photography and it almost looks real. You can see a little of him in the water, but you can't see that monster. I don't know, still would have been a nice catch for me.


----------



## Whew! It's a Big One

*Yeah I cleaned up the picture but it's no photoshop!!*

All that was done to that picture was that I added the text and applied a photo auto enhancement just to bring out the colors in the picture. It's no fake, I have talked to several people who have saw the fish first hand and said it's just as big as quoted. The picture was taken with a camera phone. Here is the original that I received in a text to clear up any misunderstandings. You've gotta give credit where credit is due.


----------



## txshockwave

Old River Rat said:


> I went to school with him back in the day at BH. That sure is a nice fish...Hmmm..... I didn't even know he fished!! Sure wish it was mine.


yeah me too. but the fishing was much better in trinity back in the day.


----------



## Dcrawford

Whew! It's a Big One said:


> All that was done to that picture was that I added the text and applied a photo auto enhancement just to bring out the colors in the picture. It's no fake, I have talked to several people who have saw the fish first hand and said it's just as big as quoted. The picture was taken with a camera phone. Here is the original that I received in a text to clear up any misunderstandings. You've gotta give credit where credit is due.


I was just giving you a hard time pal!! it looks allright. :brew2:


----------



## Titus Bass

I wish I could even photo shop one that big.....Good fish,keep catching.


----------



## rohn jamsour

That is a great fish and something you will have to remember the rest of your life. one question, how are you holding it??


----------



## blueproline

Did i miss the sale on hater-ade at Kroger when i went to the store yesterday? great fish.


----------



## Hevy Dee

*Nice Fish*

Nice trout, from an unlikely area. Great job - I do have to say that I am not all that fond of the extended hidden arm posing that seems to have become so popular. IMO, the better pics and proof of catch come from standard photos with the arms bent and visible and the fish closer to the fisherman. Every time I see the extended arm pose, it makes it seem like you are trying to distort the size of the fish, intentional or not.

Again, great catch dude. - Hevy


----------



## Bocephus

Hevy Dee said:


> Nice trout, from an unlikely area. Great job - I do have to say that I am not all that fond of the extended hidden arm posing that seems to have become so popular. IMO, *the better pics and proof of catch come from standard photos with the arms bent and visible and the fish closer to the fisherman.* Every time I see the extended arm pose, it makes it seem like you are trying to distort the size of the fish, intentional or not.
> 
> Again, great catch dude. - Hevy


You mean like this ?


----------



## rick3b

*fake*

It looks fishy to me. What i notice when seeing someone holding a 10 pounder, they are struggling a little to hold him up. This guy must be a strong mofo. It is hard to hold up 10 pounds of anything in this position without some body lean. His arm position does not match the weight. He might be able to hold up a small fish like this but not a ten pounder.


----------



## JustAddWater2

Nice pic. Except that AGGIE Ring. Proves even aggies can catch a few fish.

Burnett can only hold about 500 boats max, so limit yourself to weekdays with the silverking guides and Capt. Spectackular


----------



## Titus Bass

Ok...I had to come clean, here is the true picture before photo shop. I was the one that caught it.


----------



## Bayscout22

Whew! It's a Big One said:


> I came across this picture through a string of text messages. This Trout has definately caused a fervor among the locals. It has been mentioned on Mickey Eastman's radio station, Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine, The Baytown Sun and here at 2CoolFishing.com. It is definately a good one and the biggest I have heard of for 2008. But who is this Chad Trousdale? A new local hot shot ready for some tournament action or just one lucky local, out fishing with a buddy. Regardless, he has reinvigorated the pursuit of the much sought after cold water monsters of Trinity Bay. Good Luck To All


That's a pretty interesting 2Cool handle. And a pretty interesting first post. Particularly on your second day on the site. What are you, his PR firm?

I will say the second picture does look more genuine. Something is still a little odd... Is it really that simple to hold a ten lb object, thirty inches in the air (with arm COMPLETELY extended) and in chest deep water?

It seems like it would be easier to hold a shorter and lighter item (say, maybe 28 inches and 7 lbs) like that.

Just my thoughts... Welcome to 2Cool (you are new here, right?)


----------



## Gofish2day

*PIC*

That pic ( The second one) looks better then the first one.


----------



## 3192

Burnett Bay this weekend!


----------



## jerry109999

Just looks to me like he is holding the fish up with some boga grips and therefore the fish is closer to the camera.

Maybe, maybe not.

jerry


----------



## El PescadoLoco

:cheers:Hey guys is it so hard to say great catch Chad???? Insted of trying to find ways to bash the guy. Sounds like a bunch of jealous folks to me. Chad is a great guy and is a Baytown/Mont Belvieu local. I have caught a few nice trout this time of year and that is the way the bigg'nz look and last but not least you D%^N sure are not gonna catch them sitting at home on the computer......
So hats off to you Chad, great catch.... and now that I know you fish more we need to hook up and bend a rod!!!!!!! 
I like to see our Chambers County Guys.... Whack'n and Stack'n.....
On 2Cool
D-CrazeeFisch......


----------



## bigmark

Looks to me like he is fishing in Texas City off of Skyline Drive!!!!!!!


----------



## thundertrout

dang man,whata hoss! congrats on that hoss.tt


----------



## knuttdeep

*Oh yea.......
Beat this one I caught in Treasure canal!
On a Fly!!
*


----------



## tunacan

Chad, great catch! I also know the guy he went with. That was not the only fish they caught that day. Seems too many 2 coolers have a problem with someone else catching fish. That picture is for real.


----------



## Sweet Action

**** nice sow!! Congrats.


----------



## atcfisherman

El PescadoLoco said:


> :cheers:Hey guys is it so hard to say great catch Chad???? Insted of trying to find ways to bash the guy. Sounds like a bunch of jealous folks to me. Chad is a great guy and is a Baytown/Mont Belvieu local. I have caught a few nice trout this time of year and that is the way the bigg'nz look and last but not least you D%^N sure are not gonna catch them sitting at home on the computer......
> So hats off to you Chad, great catch.... and now that I know you fish more we need to hook up and bend a rod!!!!!!!
> I like to see our Chambers County Guys.... Whack'n and Stack'n.....
> On 2Cool
> D-CrazeeFisch......


I couldn't agree more. If he caught it, congrads is in order.


----------



## atcfisherman

galvbay said:


> Burnett Bay this weekend!


Now this is funny!!!:rotfl:


----------



## ryanboke

It looks like that guy from the kids movie 'The Incredibles', Incrediboy. You know the evil guy with the big hair.


----------



## FTAC03

I can appreciate the fact that this picture might be real. Seems if I caught a 30 and had a friend with me who had a camera I would have gotten more than one pic. Post it up. Better yet, yall killed it right? Take a pic of the frozen dead trout on a measuring stick and lets see how big it was!


----------



## HonkyFin

I think that most of the skeptisism on this thread comes from the fact that alot of folks here really have caught 10 lb ,,30 inch trout and that does not even look close to 30 inches.
nor does it look like 10 lbs,,,Now granted it is a great fish ,,but i doubt 30 inch/10 lbs.
I'm thinking 8lbs 27 inch fish.


----------



## thundertrout

real or not,it dont make no rats a&& to me,great catch chad.tt


----------



## Bayscout22

I for one wish I would have kept my skepticism about the guy's fish to myself. Sorry, to Chad. It's a great fish! I grew up in Highlands so I am glad to see some big fish coming out of Burnet again. Congratulations on a nice fish.

I guess I was skeptical of the whole post. A guy name "Whew, its a big one"... signed up the day before... never posted before or since... with an obviously doctored picture (even if just to make it look more presentable)... and then the line

_But who is this Chad Trousdale? A new local hot shot ready for some tournament action or just one lucky local, out fishing with a buddy._

The original poster may have just been trolling but it sure does invite skepticism.

PS...Even if the story turned out to be a little bit of a whopper, it isn't as bad as the one that came out of POC (complete with video) earlier this year!


----------



## wedington

It is a really nice fish however, I would like to note that 30 inches on that rod is almost to the first eye. That fish looks as though it is about 3 or 4 inches short of that.


----------



## oldriver88

That sure is a big head...on Chad that is!! LOL!!! Real fish, 30". Good job!!! I hope one day I can catch a big ol' trout just like Chad.


----------



## Whew! It's a Big One

*Quit Cryin!!*

Ok Ladies, so yall have figured me out. I posted the pic of Chad because I am one of his really good friends and I thought it would be funny to put his name along with a write up out there because so many people that we know were already making a such a big deal about his trout. The fish is real, he is holding it in the gills, and the picture was taken with a camera phone. And if it makes yall feel any better me and the guy he was fishing with that day are still waiting for him to catch another fish, but if never does he still caught one bigger than most of us ever will. Regardless he is one famous old river, woodland acre troublemaker with over 10,000 combined views of this thread and the burnett lunkers thread. Here's to Chad's 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## oldriver88

Good job, N. W., that's funny! Just goes to show how many people love to hate on people's good fourtune!!! Congrat's Chad!!


----------



## HeadzInAlaska

I'm kinda new here, but not sure what the big deal is...I'm from a long line of fishing exaggerators. Kind of a rule of thumb when my grandpa tells a fish story that it's in "1950s" pounds, which are much heavier than todays pounds. I guess IF the photo was doctored, it would be stretching fish story ethics...but oh well, this is the digital age and I guess fish stories should keep up with technology.

Eithery way, good fish, much better than any i have pulled out of anywere here in TX.


----------



## blueproline

envy sure makes for an ugly color doesnt it?


----------



## shoal me the money2

*Nice Catch!!!*

Just wondering where is Burnnett Bay are around galveston, or Trinity area, just never herd of it much, just curious. Tight Lines!!! Hey Thunder you need to go down to Burger Bay and catch one of those double meat double cheese Yellow Mouths.hahahaha!!!! Tight Lines Guys.


----------



## OneReelWonder

*Im the Man!!! and a **** good looking one too!!!*

Alright, thanks to everyone who believes what they see and to all you other haters keep on throwing and maybe one day you can post a nice fish on here!! This is after I have drove around for a couple of hours with all the fish in the ice chestshowing them off & one of the first peoples house I stopped at was sports radio 610am host Capt. Mickey Eastman, which me and his son are friends and he took alot more pics so if you dont believe what you see call me a liar, but Im a happy one with a *30inch *spec!!!!


----------



## USAFDAD

Nice fish.
Thanks for the lesson.
If I catch a 30" 10lb trout and post it on 2cool, get ready for the bashing.


----------



## oldriver88

Thats not a 30" trout. If my calculations are correct, the space between each of your fingers is 1/4 inch, multiply that by 20 and you get a 18" 3lb pencil trout!! LOL!!! Way to stand up for yourself!!!! Looks like you are straining to hold that hoss up?? You need to work out more. I'm glad I taught you how to fish!!!


----------



## Captain Dave

A clean and green for you and thanks for joining 2cool to post that pic. I would of made my own thread and pasted a pic here.

Get credit where it is due.

BTW, Is that Mickeys carving blade for that trout ? Dont see any others on the table...



OneReelWonder said:


> Alright, thanks to everyone who believes what they see and to all you other haters keep on throwing and maybe one day you can post a nice fish on here!! This is after I have drove around for a couple of hours with all the fish in the ice chestshowing them off & one of the first peoples house I stopped at was sports radio 610am host Capt. Mickey Eastman, which me and his son are friends and he took alot more pics so if you dont believe what you see call me a liar, but Im a happy one with a *30inch *spec!!!!


----------



## Whew! It's a Big One

Where are you thumbs in this picture I don't understand how anyone could believe this is real we can't even see your thumbs!! Definitely a photoshop, Definitely!!


----------



## Bocephus

Good reply Chad...lol. Please post a photo of her when you get her on the wall. 
From another old BH boy....CONGRATS brother !


----------



## atcfisherman

Again, congrads on the nice fish.


----------



## 3192

I see the electric fillet knife is out and ready! Awesome catch! gb


----------



## snapdragrowb

stupe


----------



## DatDude

He said he was at Eastmans house didn't he!


galvbay said:


> I see the electric fillet knife is out and ready! Awesome catch! gb


----------



## KylesKenner2

He said one of the first peoples house was Mickeys. Not clear if that's mickey house there. If that's where you were going with it.
Either way, it seems we're beating a dead horse here. If he caught it, great job. If he didn't, Oh well.
Either way, nice fish friend


----------



## WestEndAngler

I've taken 3 30" + Specks over the years all in May... I've never had one go over 7LBS... Never kept one that big either, maybe that's why I was able to catch 3 monsters 3 years in a row


----------



## Bigwater

Westendangler,
Leaving large sows such as that in the gene pool are really helping todays trout fishery. You sir should be commended. Big Stove Pipes gain weight in the winter thus bulking up. Summertime they run lean and mean which explains the 7lb. weight. 
Chad that is one beautiful fish and you are to be commended for landing that beauty. That opportunity does not come along very often.
As for the potlickers that are now fishing your hole they need to get back into Tabbs. The same class fish are swimming there today. Back in the thick mud where those roads come up close to the bank. Lotta rip rap in there too.
From viewing the photo I have one question:
What is coming out of the anal hole in the first pic? Is that a popper, a zip stick drive, or the handle to a pair of pliers? 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## WestEndAngler

Thanks Bigwater... I made a comment on my forum regarding the Reel Report today and how I enjoyed the article, however I wished there was a mention to how you can take a photo as opposed to killing a large sow just to put on your wall... I'll copy and paste it as you have to be a member to view our forum board...

(http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?t=708)

Incase you missed it... http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=b05e1bb9a5d143d6

I really wish more people would stress the fact that they should not keep a trout that big even if it was for a mount. A picture can easily be taken measurements etc and the fish released...

Nothing against Capt. JK by any means or the Reel Report I just wish that point had been or was made more often...


----------



## gatorbait

*Is it possible anymore?*

Man, the posts on this thread are all over the place. What happened to the days of, "hey man nice fish" and moving on? This thread has ended up being about a fake fish, over stated fish, a bash on Capt. Mickey, and a lesson in C&R. I just think its kind of sad that a guy catches a once in a lifetime fish and has to go through all the drama to enjoy it. Cant we all just let the guy bask in his "15" and then move on? Cmon guys, I know 2cool is better than this. Pretty much all if not everyone would love to have caught that fish and would have liked to tell SOMEONE about it, we're fisherman thats what we do. lol But all this side bar in this thread is really disappointing. Chad caught a once in a lifetime fish and broguht it home for the taxidermist, I would have too. He is well within his rights to do so and no one should have anything to say about it. I dont keep any fish over 25" ever but will keep my first 30" For all we know this guy is the same way which is helping our fishery. Lets cut this guy some slack, congratulate him on his fish, and start our own threads if we wanna bash someone else or talk ethics. Just a suggestion.

Great fish Chad, Ive been wading up there for years and never came close to that. Thats an awesome fish.

Z


----------



## WestEndAngler

Gator anything is possible man... I'd start a new thread but it would be deleted in under 30min from all the posts and argueing that would transpire... Didn't mean to take it off topic but when a thread reaches 3+ pages its pretty much off topic anyways...


----------



## Bigwater

Let me try this again.

Great fish Chad, I've been wading up there for years and have never came close to that. Thats an awesome fish.

There you go...awl better now??

Biggie


----------



## Bocephus

Yes this thread is all over the place. Lot's of jealousy, and now a Junior Game Warden is trying to shame anyone for keeping a sow for the wall. Maybe we need to move big trout reports to the "Jungle".....lol.


----------



## oldriver88

********* said:


> Man, the posts on this thread are all over the place. What happened to the days of, "hey man nice fish" and moving on? This thread has ended up being about a fake fish, over stated fish, a bash on Capt. Mickey, and a lesson in C&R. I just think its kind of sad that a guy catches a once in a lifetime fish and has to go through all the drama to enjoy it. Cant we all just let the guy bask in his "15" and then move on? Cmon guys, I know 2cool is better than this. Pretty much all if not everyone would love to have caught that fish and would have liked to tell SOMEONE about it, we're fisherman thats what we do. lol But all this side bar in this thread is really disappointing. Chad caught a once in a lifetime fish and broguht it home for the taxidermist, I would have too. He is well within his rights to do so and no one should have anything to say about it. I dont keep any fish over 25" ever but will keep my first 30" For all we know this guy is the same way which is helping our fishery. Lets cut this guy some slack, congratulate him on his fish, and start our own threads if we wanna bash someone else or talk ethics. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Great fish Chad, Ive been wading up there for years and never came close to that. Thats an awesome fish.
> 
> Z


well said!!!


----------



## bruteman

shoal me the money 2 said:


> Just wondering where is Burnnett Bay are around galveston, or Trinity area, just never herd of it much, just curious. Tight Lines!!! Hey Thunder you need to go down to Burger Bay and catch one of those double meat double cheese Yellow Mouths.hahahaha!!!! Tight Lines Guys.


 If you are heading south on the fairy rd Burnett is on the left.if that dont sound familer than it is close to Baytown/Highlands area, right on the houston ship channel.


----------



## Aggieangler

********* ain't a junior gamewarden for sure. He's making a point. 

He said the guy caught a nice fish, and is welcome to keep it. I also let go everything over 25. My goal when I ever get lucky enough to land a 30 incher over 9.99 lbs is to take lots of pics and release her. That almost requires that we are close to the boat though, so I can measure her in places needed.

Either that, or I need to start carrying one of those sewing measuring tapes with me. My rod ruler isn't going to do me any good for girth measurements!!!

CONGRATS DUDE ON AN AWESOME FISH!


----------



## Bocephus

Aggieangler said:


> ********* ain't a junior gamewarden for sure. He's making a point.
> 
> He said the guy caught a nice fish, and is welcome to keep it. I also let go everything over 25. My goal when I ever get lucky enough to land a 30 incher over 9.99 lbs is to take lots of pics and release her. That almost requires that we are close to the boat though, so I can measure her in places needed.
> 
> Either that, or I need to start carrying one of those sewing measuring tapes with me. My rod ruler isn't going to do me any good for girth measurements!!!
> 
> CONGRATS DUDE ON AN AWESOME FISH!


I wasn't talking about *********....read a couple of post's before his.


----------



## spank'em

Nice trout.I can beleive 30".I recently caught a 29" near there.The differance is it only weight 7 3/4 lb.


----------



## Bigwater

Thanks Dad for teaching me to fish.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## WestEndAngler

Bocephus said:


> I wasn't talking about *********....read a couple of post's before his.


He was talking about mine... Just my thoughts on the subject and on an article that just so happened to be published that very same day.

Tight Lines and Big Trout!


----------



## HonkyFin

There is an easy way to settle the length issue here,,
Take a pic of your fish with a tape measure measuring the fish,,or better yet find a cooler lid with a ruler molded into it and take a pic that way.
Very easy way to prove that fish is 30".


----------



## Hal01

15 minutes 01 seconds.


----------



## KylesKenner2

I do believe Mickey Eastman settled it this morning. I can't believe no-one ahs mentioned it yet.
He said, "It went 29" and I'll give him 9 pounds, but not 10#". Straight from "The EastMan himself.
Again, either way, it's a fish I would love to tangle with. Of course take the pic and release the fish.
Now maybe we can put this thread to bed


----------



## catking

Chad you make all fish look big. If you where a normal size man, that fish would look small.


----------



## scubaru

HonkyFin said:


> There is an easy way to settle the length issue here,,
> Take a pic of your fish with a tape measure measuring the fish,,or better yet find a cooler lid with a ruler molded into it and take a pic that way.
> Very easy way to prove that fish is 30".


What does he have to prove, does he owe you something? He ain't even the person who brought the fish to the web.

Hey Chad, any pics of those wormy fillets? After I talked to you, I prolly would have tossed them too.


----------



## jighed

Nice fish Chad. Keep cranking and don't look back.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Great fish Chad !!!!!!!!!


----------



## just yakin

*WHAT?????*



scubaru said:


> What does he have to prove, does he owe you something? He ain't even the person who brought the fish to the web.
> 
> Hey Chad, any pics of those wormy fillets? After I talked to you, I prolly would have tossed them too.


Don't tell me you killed that nice "29" inch trout and chunked "9lbs" of fillets!!!!


----------



## OneReelWonder

Hey KylesKenner I have an 18 ft Kenner but if Mickey Eastman told you that it was 17 ft I guess you would believe him, he was in Mansfield when I went to his house and his son was there who I am friends with, he was the one who saw the **** fish, now why can you drop it and move on to someone else, why dont you post something on here so I can tell you you're a liar


----------



## KylesKenner2

Mr. Wonder,
All I was doing was quoteing Mickey. That was all. In previous post, I even complemented Chad on his fish. I never said it was or wasn't a 30" fish. 
As far as your aggression towards me, it's uncalled for. 
As I mentioned above, *"Again, either way, it's a fish I would love to tangle with."*
*And I never called anybody a liar. Cool your jets sonny*


----------



## scubaru

Yeah Sonny! You lying arse, photoshoppin', potlikin', 1 fish catchin', trophy killin', haterade magnet, out of shape dummy! 

Settle down turbo, you've only had to listen to 9 pages of haters callin BS!


----------



## Finfisher

WOW
You guys need to lighen up

Take a chill pill and let's all go get our big trout

Come on man!!!


----------



## Bigwater

I sure was wondering how they got a 29 inch fish to weigh ten pounds. I guess all the potlickers fishing burnett were trolled. It's a sad day for the 2cool fishing reports board. i wonder if we could figure up how much gas has been wasted potlicking that spot. Very sad indeed.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## B.Holloway

**** Chad!! Nice Fish!! You should be fishin closer to home, they are just as BIG AND THEY ARE EDIBLE!!....LOL!!Don't let these Haters get to ya..Keep doing what you do..Looks like it's workin. Check this one out....straight out of your backyard..My biggest one yet...Had to let her go...To nice for my ice chest


----------



## Bigwater

Nice 5 lb r there bud. gettin Desperate??

Biggie


----------



## B.Holloway

Bigwater said:


> Nice 5 lb r there bud. gettin Desperate??
> 
> Biggie


You NEED To Thank YOUR DAD for teaching you how to be a DUMB ARSE on a message board not for teaching you how to fish...Desperate?? nah just my personal best..Thanks for you input...


----------



## Bigwater

B.Holloway said:


> You NEED To Thank YOUR DAD for teaching you how to be a DUMB ARSE on a message board not for teaching you how to fish...Desperate?? nah just my personal best..Thanks for you input...


You're certainly welcome! He was also good at teaching me knot to lie! Very good man indeed. You could learn from him.

Biggie


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18

i dont see no potlicking in burnett i just see a bunch of ppl who already knew about this place before this 29'' 9lbs trout was caught


----------



## B.Holloway

Bigwater said:


> You're certainly welcome! He was also good at teaching me knot to lie! Very good man indeed. You could learn from him.
> 
> Biggie


I probably could learn from him, heck you can learn something from anybody if you PAY ATTENTION.I dont know who you are calling a liar?I never said mine was 30" but MINE WAS 27" and never weighed but back in the water swimimng in less than 3 min!! And if you are calling Chad a liar....Why?? Dont Hate-Congradulate..You should try it, it might come back at you..someone taught me thatTHANKS POPS Like I said earlier NICE FISH CHAD!!

And you are right T-Baymaster18...same people same place..one fish isn't going to change that place..but there are big fish everywhere...You just gotta *CATCHEM*!!Good Luck to All.:texasflag


----------



## wiggler

this whole thing is absolutely f(*^*&^ stupid!!!!!! somebody put an end to this ongoing cluster F!*&% of a post!!!!!!! LIKE A BUNCH OF WOMEN AT THE NAIL SALON.

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MMMAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SurfRunner

Nice fish to all! Let's go catch another one!


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Nice 5 Pounder Holloway*

Welcome to the board son. You have got the good bad and ugly here and if you going to start your photo show and claim a 27" trout you need to catch one first. As a veteran fisherman 30 years your senior those pic of that same trout maybe 25" and borderline 5 pounder is a good start in quest for some really big trout. Keep it real and your presents will be respected.

Your boat had a tape just behind your picture, put the fish to the tape and no questions asked.


----------



## wil.k

B Holloway , congrats on a nice fish and for letting it go !


----------



## country7

WOW whats all the hostlity for? all the guy did was post a pic of a nice trout saying it was his best yet, AND he released it! Nice fish B some people here just have to gripe about something. oh and your PRESENCE is appreciated im sure


----------



## Chris9681

Look plain and simple you cant tell the size of a fish by a picture. Pictures are very misleading???? I caught a 6 lber 2 months ago and the pic i took looked like a 3 lber if that. So pics do no justice.


----------



## B.Holloway

JUSTADDWATER---I feel like you are calling me a liar:headknock I said that fish was 27"---No weight involved!!I have NEVER weighed a fish-EVER!I fish for fun!!On the weekends cause I work!..DAILY!!If u feel like "a fish that size, based on your experience could be 25 inches" :slimer: Then think what you think----I MEASURED IT!!-But you are right, I should've put him on the tape and took a pic..Next time, IF there is a Next Time---I Will:cheers: 

Thanks!--Wil.k 
Thanks!--Country7...Your PRESENCE is appreciated too!We gotta keep these HATERS in CHECK!:work:

Chis--Your right you can't tell the WEIGHT of a fish by a picture---But A Big Fish is A Big Fish..27"..thats all i can say.
1st Pic @ 8:31am--"That 1"
2nd Pic @ 10:18am--18" throwback-we had our limit
3rd Pic @ 10:19am--18" release
4th Pic @ 11:15--Cleaning time!!


----------



## Profish00

looks fake....lol 













Kidding, yawn!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckduster

Hollaway you're lying.......that is NOT 20 trout laying on concrete! Bwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ICAST4REDS

Hey B.Holloway nice fish!!!!!!!!! and not to start any more B.S but I have caught three 25" trout this year and yours is defenitly bigger than 25" and I do know Chad he is my nieghbor and his Trout is 30", for what ever reason some people on this site will always be negative but do not let them get to ya bro. Its a picture and they can be deciving but I did my own measuring and I came up with 27 & 3/4" of your BIG TROUT so let people think what they will.Like you said just keep doin your thing. Dont worry about the negative people on here. Good luck on your next trip.


----------



## ETXHUNTER

*BURNET FISH*

I HAVE LIVED ON BURNET BAY FOR 10YRS I HAVE SEEN SOME VERY NICE TROUT TAKEN FROM HERE THIS TIME OF YEAR CONGRATS TO CHAD! I ALSO HAVE EATEN MANY FISH FROM HERE, NO PROBLEMS YET. HOWEVER WELL IN MY 40'S I WONT RISK IT ANYMORE. PLUS WITH THE HURRICANE STIRRING THE BOTTOM OF THE BAY SO MUCH ITS RUMORED THAT "PCB'S" WHICH ACCUMULATED IN THE MUD (THAT HOLDS THE FISH) HAVE RISEN TO THE TOP LEVELS OF BURNETS FLOOR. ULTRA DANGEROUS CONCENTRATIONS COULD CONTRIBUTE TO CANCER OCURRENCES. NO THANX I'LL KEEP IT A SPORT! JMO


----------



## 007

ETXHUNTER said:


> I HAVE LIVED ON BURNET BAY FOR 10YRS I HAVE SEEN SOME VERY NICE TROUT TAKEN FROM HERE THIS TIME OF YEAR CONGRATS TO CHAD! I ALSO HAVE EATEN MANY FISH FROM HERE, NO PROBLEMS YET. HOWEVER WELL IN MY 40'S I WONT RISK IT ANYMORE. PLUS WITH THE HURRICANE STIRRING THE BOTTOM OF THE BAY SO MUCH ITS RUMORED THAT "PCB'S" WHICH ACCUMULATED IN THE MUD (THAT HOLDS THE FISH) HAVE RISEN TO THE TOP LEVELS OF BURNETS FLOOR. ULTRA DANGEROUS CONCENTRATIONS COULD CONTRIBUTE TO CANCER OCURRENCES. NO THANX I'LL KEEP IT A SPORT! JMO


SOUNDS LIKE EATING THOSE FISH MADE YOU MAD TOO!!!! RELAX!!!! TAKE SOME PCP!!!!


----------



## JustAddWater2

*OK*

I give a chance to all newbies to a chat board and personally have a stringer of mounted fish, smallest 25" and it's the same size as that trout. Hollywood that's a nice trout though. Keep on plugging youngen.

Icast4reds, I understand you defending your buds, I would to. All fisherman stretch the fish a bit.

Here's 12 pounds in each hand. All 26 and 27".


----------



## JustAddWater2

*A better PIC of a 27.75*

This one appears a little longer.


----------



## ICAST4REDS

JAW2 I personaly dont know B.H. I was just saying about how some pics do and some dont help a fish look its size. The fish in the pic on the previous page dont look more than 22" to 24" to me but I do believe you on the size and it is because of how far you are from the camera and the pic above you are close which makes it look huge. My nieghbor caught a 24" the other day and took I close pic of the fish and it looks like the biggest fish I have ever seen. I am not defending or helping no one I am just saying what I see and have wittnest with pics since I have started carrying one on my boat. I can asure you I will not get into a tape shot so everyone else can be proven wrong about a fish I catch, but this is just me I fish for a hobbie and post up on this site for reports only not for competition. I have said it before I am not saying anything about the size of anyones fish being short or long but just how pics can be misleading and this is my opinion but I do wish everyone would let this thread go and start another including me. Thanks guy and gals, Tight lines on those fishing this w/end.


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Sure I Agree*

Yea I'm tired. Don't tell anyone that last pic was from the San Jacinto River little eddie up near the Dam. That's were females live in Winter months. lol


----------



## cokemanjimbo

*?????*



JustAddWater2 said:


> I give a chance to all newbies to a chat board and personally have a stringer of mounted fish, smallest 25" and it's the same size as that trout. Hollywood that's a nice trout though. Keep on plugging youngen.
> 
> Icast4reds, I understand you defending your buds, I would to. All fisherman stretch the fish a bit.
> 
> Here's 12 pounds in each hand. All 26 and 27".


I thought you can only keep 1 over 25? I'm confused?????


----------



## Sweet Action

cokemanjimbo said:


> I thought you can only keep 1 over 25? I'm confused?????


LOL, he either had 3 other people on the boat or he was in Calcasieu where your allowed 2 over 25" per person and he just had someone else with him or it was before the laws.

But great point Cokemanjimbo. I'm curious to know. SA


----------



## B.Holloway

Dang JAW2! Those are some nice ones in that 1st pic!Wish I could believe they were all that long...TAPE?..Just joking!!:mpd:That second pic is like "Here Take it!"...:biggrin:.."Close up"...Pretty fish though..That "stringer mount" sounds impressive..got a pic?San Jac River...HHMMM..never thought about it

ICast4Reds--Your right, this one needs to end...I just came in here to see a monster..didn't know Lil Chad Trousdale was holding it!!Then I started reading all this "haterism" and **** talkin..kinda ruined the celebration..So I decided to post my 27"er and "BAM..Fish ON"..These haters are something else:help:!!Congratulations on your 25"ers this year!!Keep it up!!Tell Chad I said "Nice FisH!" too.

Brian
:flag:


----------



## NVUS

*if there's salt water, guess what TROUT*

justaddwater....i was getting ready to call you out on the river, people dont realize how big the trout are below the dam :} Lot's of trout between the dam & the jetty's. Why do they jam up into burnett bay only?


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Over and Out*

Once upon a time not to long ago we could keep 10 over 25". My Dad and I caught 186 trout once and kept them all. 1963 on spoons until we broke all of them off. Then Dad tore his handkerchief into long strips and we put them on a treble hooked dipped in water and caught over a hundred of those 186. Things were different then.

Those pics are of 27" trout. Not mine and not me. I'm much better looking and 30 years older. As far as the San Jacinto River, today with the winds you can put in at LUV's off old 90 and go up towards the dam and plug in all the eddies for trout and reds. That little lake off the river has a pipe over the entrance and it's full of all species when the salt drifts up that far. Today would be good with the protected water. Take some roadrunners for crappie if the trout aren't there and a cast net for shad if you want some good cats.

Brian, my daughters old boyfriend that fishes tournaments with me has his share of 27" class fish and you may know him. Chris Brandon. We do have many pics out there somewhere. Good Luck and see you at the Spectacular in a few. Three of your fish and your in the running for sure. If you don't do well, you can do like some and tuck tail and go home a sore looser or go enjoy the weigh in for the guy that had his plan work out.

Tight Lines, Steve :birthday2with my group of no longer CCA 'ers


----------



## FishMagnet58

*Monster*

JustAddWater2, 186 trout....that's a lot of specs!! Well, I grew up in Baytown and I started fishing Trinity with my Dad in the late 50's and I believe your story. The fishing there was unbelievable. We usually just left'em bitin'. Some years were better than others. I've been reading 2Cool for a while but just logged on. I'm amazed that this thread is still going. Good luck!!


----------



## trinitytrout

Congratulations on the fish Chad. Sure is alot of haters out there. Bout twelve pages of em.


----------



## RickLued

*Not sure what the fuss is about.......*

According to this guy,who's "reports" all come from the Galveston Bay Complex, he catches several 30" and more in 1 trip. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:

http://www.wadefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2423


----------



## TripleGrip

truth or consequence? I was listening to 610am sports radio when someone called in and asked Mickey if he had heard about a 10# trout caught in Burnett. Mickey said someone his son went to school with had brought a trout by there house but he did not see it.A little later in the show his son called in and said that the trout was not that long and weighed 71/2 to 8# but not 10# plus.The proof is in the tape from that show.


----------



## JustAddWater2

There you have it. Stretching trout is quite common, but to veterans that know better it's good to at least say it's my personal best if you can't tell 7 from 10 pounds or 25 to 30". I do have to say to Brian and Chad, nice trout though nevertheless and bigger than anything I've caught in a few months or so.


----------



## OneReelWonder

*Lets move on*

It has almost been a month since I caught this **** fish, Here is the story. First off we started early in the morning from Kemah, I didnt bring my camera, first regret, we had to wait for the fog to left for a couple of hours called a friend of mine he was fishing in Tabbs and told him we were heading to Burnett. We got into the 60 degree water and fished I caught that fish at about 11 to 1130, maybe I should have taken a picture of my watch so yall would believe what time it was. So my friend Cajon Pepper who actually is a **** good fisherman, who shows me some tricks, had his camera phone on him and took the picture. First off I was cold, like I was in the Guadalupe River, all I had on was swimming trunks that long sleeve shirt I have on and those thin *** waders with no socks. He got his Boga Grips out and pulled the fish up and it was bouncing around 9 1/2 so I say 10 pds for one because it sounds alot better. After wade fishing till about 1:30 we made it back to the boat and put the fish across his white ice chest which measures up to 28in and it went from one end of the ice chest to the other which to both of us was about 30 **** I should have said 31, anyways moral of this story is The fish was 30 in without a doubt and weighed roughly 10 pounds but it was more like 9 1/2. Sorry I didnt go to how to hold the **** fish for a picture school I was cold as **** and just wanted to get warm, whenever we get the other pictures developed I will post them on here and see how many views that gets, or should I say critisism, anyways thanks everyone for making me a internet sensation, I have to say its been fun and its time to move the **** on!!!


----------



## JustAddWater2

*CHAD*

Hey guy, I guess the bashing needs to stop. I'll take your word for it. Didn't appear like it, but your testimony is going to reflect your reputation and a story and pics that's in your hands. I know your buds in Eagleville and Baytown and you do have a knack for grinding the elements for a catch of a lifetime. I hope you get many more and maybe fish some tourneys with your skills and luck. We all wish we had that stuff at the right time and place like THAT day. You have good skills and drive.

Bless You and the Memories


----------



## JustAddWater2

*Doesn't add Up.*

I'd like to question that LONG SLEEVE Shirt. Quote; all I had on was swimming trunks that long sleeve shirt I have on and those thin *** waders with no socks. :headknock

First you may go back and look at that tee shirt you had on in the cell phone photo :camera:. I haven't lost total respect for you, but if you ever reach total respect, you have to dot your i's and cross your t's. Heck even Mickey Eastman makes claims that you have to doubt, but could go to a crowded pool diving board, take a leak and no one would say a thing:ac550:. That's the type of respect I'm talking about.


----------



## oldriver88

Hancock, If you look closely...it's a long sleeve shirt rolled up. Picky, Picky!!!


----------



## KYLE

DID U REALLY JUST QUESTION THE LENGTH OF HIS SLEEVES? 


ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC


----------



## B.Holloway

ABSOLUTELY PATHETIC
Yes!! Yes it IS!!:headknock


----------



## Whew! It's a Big One

*2CoolFishing Thread Record*

I want to say thanks to all the guys that made this thread possible.

I know where Chad's fish is and for a certain price I will steal the fish and put it on the tape frozen to lay any rumors to rest. Chad has moved it to a secure location to keep anyone from taking his glory but I know where this location is. It is in a freezer running on a generator in the woods around old river. He has to put gas in the generator daily and I followed him to his once secure spot. Standby for the real deal frozen fish picture to surface. How much do you think and 30 in trout shrinks once frozen? I don't know but I am as anxious as everyone else to find out. Will it be heavier frozen? Only the scale will tell. Standby for further images of the Burnett Monster


----------



## oldriver88

Chad, be sure to have a tape with the BIG numbers on it so people can read it!! Clip off a piece of the fish's tail so we can send it of for DNA records for the one's who don't still believe. Really...this is just sad and pathetic for someone to get called a liar for catching a nice trout. Everyone who has doubts about people's fish on 2cool, post your own pics up so everyone can pick apart every aspect of the photo!!! 

B.Holloway... nice catch!!!!


----------



## corkyjerker

*Get of his coattail!!!*

Everyone needs 2 quit drinking the haterade. Chad T. did catch this fish and it was 30'' 10lbs. Yes he's a potlicker and dont no a thing bout fishing or been at it as long as most of us. Wish I would of caught it instead, most of us have logged way more hours trying to get that bite than he ever will. Anyway good catch Chad T. But when u get ready to learn how 2 really work that corky hit me up.


----------



## 007

corkyjerker said:


> Everyone needs 2 quit drinking the haterade. Chad T. did catch this fish and it was 30'' 10lbs. Yes he's a potlicker and dont no a thing bout fishing or been at it as long as most of us. Wish I would of caught it instead, most of us have logged way more hours trying to get that bite than he ever will. Anyway good catch Chad T. But when u get ready to learn how 2 really work that corky hit me up.


Dude!! This thread was dead for 4 days until YOU brought it back up. I think that YOU have the complex!


----------



## jdot7749

*Somebody's monster somewhere!*

:flag:
I see no contact between fisherman and fish. Is he holding it up with telekinesiology. Thats' a nice fish but I don' believe it was caught by this guy.


----------



## buckduster

Popcorn anyone?


----------

